# Dexedrine, so far so good



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, ive taken dexedrine for the first time today, only 5 mg and the effects are amazing.
SA is significantly down, i feel like talking to ppl.
OCD significantly reduced (yes for some reason amphetamines greatly decrease my ocd, it kind normalises my thinking.)
Fatique is gone, i feel normal and energized.

I'm also on memantine+ashwaghanda wich both helped me significantly too, now i hope the effect can be sustained, lets see how good memantine could slow tolerance.
I'm also planning to take a 2 day break every week to prevent dependency, will also take a week break on a regural basis.

I know i'm still in the honeymoon period, id like to see how it would work in the long run.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be following this for sure. Good luck man.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I get the same effects. I only take it about 2-3 days per week to maintain the effectiveness of a low dose though. I don't take dex at all during the winter (5 week) break nor the 3 month summer break.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

I used to take Dexies to treat my SA. Yeah, it does make you feel fantastic...at first. Then as soon as the dose had worn off I would feel even worse than before so I dosed again.
I ended up totally dependent and dysfuntional. 
I have used every recreational drug under the sun, to excess, including crystal meth and loads of ecstacy
But Dexies took over my life, they owned me. I went to the doctor after almost 2 years and gave him the rest of my supply and begged him to help me ween off them.
Bad bad news


----------



## RealitySandwiches (Jan 21, 2010)

I was on it on and off for the past couple of years. I will never touch the stuff again though. When I first started taking it I felt like it was helping in a positive way, I was much more focused than usual but it wasn't long before that all changed. 

In the past year I have become much more sensitive to it, and I found myself feeling awful whenever I took it. It hightens my anxiety and makes me feel incredibly depressed. I feel a billion times better now that I'm off them and am the point where I really can't see anything good coming out of the use of amphetamines.

I think Allen Ginsberg couldn't have said it any better when he said "Speed is anti-social, paranoid making, it's a drag, bad for your body, bad for your mind, generally speaking, in the long run uncreative and it's a plague..."

This is of course all my own personal opinion on the matter and I'm only speaking from my own experiences.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, i'm hoping memantine would stop tolerance from building and the anti anxiety effect from turning into an increase in anxiety.

Ive also been thinking that CCK2 upregulation/increase explains the increase in anxiety after a while.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

RealitySandwiches said:


> In the past year I have become much more sensitive to it, and I found myself feeling awful whenever I took it. It hightens my anxiety and makes me feel incredibly depressed. I feel a billion times better now that I'm off them and am the point where I really can't see anything good coming out of the use of amphetamines.


i experienced exactly the same thing last summer, when after only taking Adderrall for 1 month, i was completely tolerant...whenever i took it i got more depressed, and Extremely anxious and uncomfortable. then when it wore off, i would feel better. it was weird, like a reversal of the benefits.

but now taking Dexedrine with Memantine, it doesnt do that anymore, it works like its supposed 2 for the most part, not super strongly but it still predictably redudces my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

About the cycling of dexedrine, there shouldn't be any tolerance to dexedrine at those levels and physical depency is not an issue with amphetamines. They are not addictive physically, you could just become psychologically addicted. Tolerance should really only develop with escalating doses, but everyone's experience could be different.

You could take high doses of dexedrine for years and stop immediately, and the most likely effect is you will want to sleep for most of a day or two and then be completely fine. I have done this in fact.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm quite skeptical of any neurotoxiticy in low doses, i'm gonna quote frangible here from mind and muscle as i couldnt have said it better myself:


> AMP neurotoxicity is only seen with extreme overdosing (6+ grams IV in humans) producing hyperthermia or direct DA oxidative stress. TAARs differ greatly between species and giving stupid overdoses to rats isn't proof of anything other than the study authors sucking some anti-drug research funding cock out of desperation.
> 
> DATs. As those with ADD tend to have more DATs than normal to begin with, decreasing their population temporarily isn't a bad thing. DATs steal your dopamine, *****. That's right, they're looting your flatscreen, *****. You want more of them running around in your brain? I don't think so. Why don't you ask for a tax increase too?


And that other study, wasnt that by ricaurte? Another wonderfull source.
But even if, i'm on memantine wich offers protection.

Thats an interesting study by the way, didnt know it was trialled for OCD.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I could definatly see why anyone would abuse the dexies, i tried taking some more yesterday but this resulted in some euphoria that quickly turns into paranoia.
Definatly not worth it and a big waste of time, dont think i'll ever take more again then the normal dose.

I admit that i sometimes abuse drugs but i dont see the point in abusing my medication, if i want to abuse something i'l take some GHB or something like that.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm interested to know if SSRIs, buspirone and benzos decrease stimulant paranoia and psychosis. You don't hear much about MDMA psychosis. 5-HT1A is useful in antipsychotics I believe. I bet cholinergics would help also, they're proven to improve cognition in schizophrenics.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Serotonin release definatly inhibits paranoia as i'm very sensitive for that on stimulants but on MDMA or AMT i dont have any paranoia at all.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Even at therapeutic doses used clinically to treat ADHD (~5-20 mg) amphetamine has neurotoxic effects that, while quite mild with a single dose, progressively build over time with each consecutive administration and result in long-term deficits (source: Update on amphetamine neurotoxicity and its relevance to the treatment of ADHD (2007)).


That does not appear to be the conclusions this paper is drawing. The evidence in rats is that there is no neurotoxicity outside huge doses (equivelent to about >1000 mg a day in an adult male) taken for long periods. Low doses or short periods of use produce no neurotoxicity in rats. In fact, there is evidence that it has a nutritive effect on dendrite growth in rats. The one negative report about low-dose primate AMPH administration came from a scientist (Ricuarte) who has had to retract an article about stating harm from an amphetamine analogue given to primates before because he botched the experiment (gave huge doses of the wrong drug http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retracted_article_on_dopaminergic_neurotoxicity_of_MDMA).

The paper concluded further study was needed to show the effects on humans. There is no evidence given here that therapeutic doses in humans are neurotoxic or result in long-term deficits.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Speaking of Dexedrine, i think drinking energy drinks (the good kinds) while taking Dexedrine might actually be a good thing. All I really know, is that Dexedrine only works 60% as well as [Dexedrine + NOS energy drink]. Ive been chewing nicotine gum around 12-20mg daily also, which seems to weakly Enhance Dexedrine's effects also.

Today has been very weird....I didn't drink any NOS (I usually drink 2 cans per day) and, I also chewed a negligible amount of nicotine gum (nicotine<1mg). Also, I took 20mg Parnate, and took 10mg of Memantine in one morning dose, usually i take 5mg at night/5mg in the morning. I only took 10mg Dexedrine, orally. For most of today, i have sat in front of my computer, in a complete daze, wondering why I feel so...empty/bland/depressed/emotionless/apathetic. Actually, until about 30 minutes ago, I was still clueless as to the cause of these atypical symptoms....I am very glad my Mom reminded me that I have drastically altered my Medication intake today.

I don't feel like myself at all....i feel calm, peaceful, no OCD, ......its horrible, but at the same time, i don't really feel that bothered by it. I don't think this post relates at all to the Thread....which is a good example, of my altered current state of conciousness...

I think Taurine and L-carnitine, which are in NOS in therapeutically relevant amounts, could produce Positive effects, since Taurine apparently has some effect of GABA transmission or something, and L-Carnitine increases ATP and somehow activates 5HT1a receptors*...so maybe I could be experiencing withdrawal effects from those also..... Normally, I wouldn't consider posting such an irrelevant/unrelated response to a thread, but Today, i just dont really care-- its awesome, and at the same time, its ......weird. I don't feel crazy/awesome anymore....and I like the crazyness/awesomeness :clap:clap :cig


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I stopped taking dex for a while because there are a few flaws that need to get fixed.

- Dex only works for 2 hours after that it makes me feel weird.
- Feel depressed when it stops working, i'm hoping that memantine would help once i get on the dose thats been shown to be antidepressive.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I stopped taking dex for a while because there are a few flaws that need to get fixed.
> 
> - Dex only works for 2 hours after that it makes me feel weird.
> - Feel depressed when it stops working, i'm hoping that memantine would help once i get on the dose thats been shown to be antidepressive.


Hows that been going for you? Has the memantine made the Dex more effective and practical for helping SA for you?

I find the same pro effects from Dex for about 2 hrs, then fade. Redosing for me doesn't really help. Unfortunately it takes more then 2 hrs. of feeling SA free to make the changes necessary to get out of this endless loop we go around in............


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

TiMeZuP said:


> I find the same pro effects from Dex for about 2 hrs, then fade. Redosing for me doesn't really help. Unfortunately it takes more then 2 hrs. of feeling SA free to make the changes necessary to get out of this endless loop we go around in............


That's weird with the half life listed as 10-28 hours. It sounds similar to my experience with Ritalin - it has a reasonable half life but the good effect only lasts 1 hour.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont have any anymore lol, i didnt get it prescribed.

Yeah the 2 hour thing is anoying, maybe XR versions are better?


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> ...i didnt get it prescribed.


HAha. Dex sounds interesting. Do you think it's something you could take every now and then? Like for social events or something like some people might take beta-blockers for stage fright? Did you guys get Rx from psychiatrist or regular? Am I gonna get a sideways look if I bring it up with my GP? Is it on a list like benzos for being a controlled substance or anything? I don't like to take meds (I take happy pills though) but just for like one day I would like some relief.

"Psychological effects can include euphoria, anxiety, increased libido, alertness, concentration, energy, self-esteem, self-confidence, sociability,.."

Holy cow. That sounds awesome. How do you guys sleep though? The physical effects look a little brutal. Tachycardia?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont really go to psychiatrists as they usually know less then what i know about pharmacology and arent really open to experimental things. If i find a smart one i would definatly go to there tough.

You can definatly take dex as needed, however its VERY hard to get, much harder then benzo's. Youll definatly look like a drug seeker if you ask for it, if youv allready tried many things then youv got a chance.
Or if you have ADD symptons you can get tested for that.
I sleep fine after it.


----------

